# What Kind of Pie is Best? (Finding a Martial Art)



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 24, 2022)

A very common question on MT is something along these lines:

_"Hi!  I'm new and I'm looking to begin training in martial arts.  Which art is best?"_

An alternative attempts to be more focused:

_"Hi, I'm new and I'm X years old and my body type is Y and I've trained in Z arts but not since childhood and I was wondering what art is best *for me*?"_

What kind of pie is best? Or alternatively, what kind of pie is best for me?

Martial arts is LOCAL.  On any given day, a student from dojo A can be called a better martial artist than a student from Temple B and vice-versa.  It depends on so many factors, which is why there has never been a 'best style' even when one defines 'best' by strict rules.

What I mean by that is that there are great and lousy instructors in every art you can name.  None are free of frauds.  Few are so bad that they have no good instructors.

Furthermore, a great instructor whom you can't get along with isn't a very good instructor for YOU in many cases.  A facility that doesn't appeal to you, fellow students who leave you cold, none of those are good things for you, even if 'everyone says' the instructor, facility, and students are top-notch.

Bottom line, although we are happy to help in any way we can, most of us are going to say the same thing every time this question comes up.

1) Find out what schools are available where you live.

2) Determine if the style of martial arts taught is something you're interested in.  Some people prefer to grapple.  Some like high kicks.  Some like stand up fighting.  Some want to learn self-defense only.  Some want to compete in tournaments and potentially win trophies.  Some want to get in better physical condition.  Or any combination of those.  All are legit reasons to train, but you want to match your desired outcome with what's being taught or it won't work for you.

3) Make sure the costs and times of instruction work for you.

4) Do your best to investigate the instructor and their stated credentials.  There are many frauds out there.   Some have very convincing certificates and group memberships hanging on their walls; check them out anyway.  There are quite a few fraudulent organizations that exist to confer these things on anyone who sends them money.

5) Attend as a visitor.  Go more than once.  See how things are done, and decide if that's something you think would interest you.

6) Self-assess.  If you're seriously overweight, out-of-shape, older, less flexible, or differently abled, there may be things you cannot physically do unless you are willing to put in the time and effort to do those things along with training, if you are able to.

7) If the training facility uses contracts, ask what happens if you move, become unable to train, or decide it's not for you.  Consider how you'll feel paying a monthly fee for several years when you're not able or willing to train anymore.

But what pie is best?  The pie you like.  The pie you're willing to commit to.  The pie that's available near you, at a price you're willing to pay. The pie baked by a good baker, who has access to good ingredients.  That's the best pie.


----------



## Buka (Jul 24, 2022)

Bill, you've always inspired me about Martial Arts. And now you've inspired me about pie.

Going to make one right now.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2022)

Rhubarb.  Not that strawberry/rhubarb blend.  That is an inferior pie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2022)

Buka said:


> Bill, you've always inspired me about Martial Arts. And now you've inspired me about pie.
> 
> Going to make one right now.


DANG IT!!!! Now I want pie



Flying Crane said:


> Rhubarb.  Not that strawberry/rhubarb blend.  That is an inferior pie.



Actually, Apple...NO cherry....NO WAIT!!!! Apple.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2022)

Reminds me of


Bill Mattocks said:


> A very common question on MT is something along these lines:
> 
> _"Hi!  I'm new and I'm looking to begin training in martial arts.  Which art is best?"_
> 
> ...


 Good stuff Bill..... Reminds me of a post I did a few years back 
What Is The Best Martial Art?​


----------



## drop bear (Jul 25, 2022)

Ned Kelly pie.






Well I guess that was a short thread.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 25, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> DANG IT!!!! Now I want pie
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Apple...NO cherry....NO WAIT!!!! Apple.....


You'd never make it across the bridge.


----------



## Damien (Jul 25, 2022)

I fully agree, but committing to pie sounds like a serious long term relationship. I feel like it would go mouldy after a while. Can you divorce a mouldy pie, or do you need to continue sharing your bed?

These are the serious questions we need to be answering here people!


----------



## mograph (Jul 25, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> You'd never make it across the bridge.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> You'd never make it across the bridge.



Wait...there's a bridge!?

and its pumpkin............I think


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Ned Kelly pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I've made this a couple of times since you posted about it a few years ago, and they're pretty good.  If I ever travel to Australia, I'll try to find a real one.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

I think this is an excellent metaphor.  different pies for different people who have different needs and preferences. A nice message.

Even if we're as generous as possible, we're making some presumptions about these pies.  

first, I think folks typically think about excellent examples of whatever pie they're thinking about.  Not all pies are exceptional.  Most aren't worth the calories, to be honest.  Gummy, mushy, or burnt crusts.  Fillings are too sweet or not sweet enough, soupy, or too dry.    

For example, Apple pie is great, but most of them look like this... more of an apple soup with pie-crust dumpling.   Yuck.  





Some pies are so poorly baked the food is dangerous to eat.  




Some of them look like pies, but aren't even real food.  They are pie like objects, made to mimic pie, but intended for some purpose other than to eat (e.g., print ads)






Some aren't even pies at all, but the person who baked it thinks it's a pie because they really don't know what a pie is.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 25, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Ned Kelly pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shortbread? I love it! Oh you said short thread…


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 25, 2022)

Damien said:


> I fully agree, but committing to pie sounds like a serious long term relationship. I feel like it would go mouldy after a while. Can you divorce a mouldy pie, or do you need to continue sharing your bed?
> 
> These are the serious questions we need to be answering here people!


Yikes!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 25, 2022)

It’s Marionberry for me but I think @Xue Sheng would prefer the bacon pot pie.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> It’s Marionberry for me but I think @Xue Sheng would prefer the bacon pot pie.


Mmm.  Marionberry.

In other news, the more I think about this metaphor, the more I like it.  If schools are like bakeries that are selling pies, which are martial arts styles, it makes even more sense. 

Some of those bakeries would give you a donut and insist it's just as good as a pie.  "Donuts are actually the best pies you can get.  More pie-like than a pie!"  To be clear, if you like donuts, this is probably okay, until you try to tell someone else about your great pie and they're like, "Dude, that's a maple bar."  

Some give you an apple, a pinch of cinnamon, and a Kaiser roll and tell you to use your imagination.  "If you eat all three of these together, it's exactly like an apple pie.  Trust us (and please put that actual pie down)."


----------



## Buka (Jul 25, 2022)

Bacon Pot Pie, yummmmmmm.


----------



## Buka (Jul 25, 2022)

Yesterday’s pie. Spinach, kale, onions and feta cheese.


----------



## wab25 (Jul 25, 2022)

From Fearless, my favorite martial arts movie:


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

Buka said:


> View attachment 28704
> Yesterday’s pie. Spinach, kale, onions and feta cheese.


Is that like a puff pastry on top?  Nice.


----------



## mograph (Jul 25, 2022)

wab25 said:


> From Fearless, my favorite martial arts movie:


Love that scene.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

mograph said:


> Love that scene.


Not sure I've seen this one.  I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Damien (Jul 25, 2022)

Steve said:


> I think this is an excellent metaphor.  different pies for different people who have different needs and preferences. A nice message.
> 
> Even if we're as generous as possible, we're making some presumptions about these pies.
> 
> ...


and then of course there are cultural differences between the pies. Because if we're really honest, those pictures are of tarts, not pies. 

This is a pie:




Got to have a top to be pie


----------



## Buka (Jul 25, 2022)

Steve said:


> Is that like a puff pastry on top?  Nice.


Eight layers of Filo dough all around. 

Might get up the courage to try making Baklava  later in the week.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2022)

Buka said:


> Eight layers of Filo dough all around.
> 
> Might get up the courage to try making Baklava  later in the week.


Baklava.  Oh man.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> It’s Marionberry for me but I think @Xue Sheng would prefer the bacon pot pie.



Nope. I like Lemon meringue..NO Wait....Blueberry...I meant Cherry...or was it pumpkin..... i think I'll go with Apple...maybe... I got it....I LIKE PIE!!!! Unless it has bacon in it...then I don't like pie


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 26, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope. I like Lemon meringue..NO Wait....Blueberry...I meant Cherry...or was it pumpkin..... i think I'll go with Apple...maybe... I got it....I LIKE PIE!!!! Unless it has bacon in it...then I don't like pie


You ain’t gotta lie to kick it homie, we know what the story is…


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 26, 2022)

Damien said:


> and then of course there are cultural differences between the pies. Because if we're really honest, those pictures are of tarts, not pies.
> 
> This is a pie:
> View attachment 28705
> ...





Damien said:


> and then of course there are cultural differences between the pies. Because if we're really honest, those pictures are of tarts, not pies.
> 
> This is a pie:
> View attachment 28705
> ...


I guess that is true, most of the tarts I have known do go topless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> You ain’t gotta lie to kick it homie, we know what the story is…



Good then you know I hate bacon


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 26, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Good then you know I hate bacon


I know you SAY that you hate it. I believe thou dost protest too much.


----------



## Pokitren (Aug 10, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> A very common question on MT is something along these lines:
> 
> _"Hi!  I'm new and I'm looking to begin training in martial arts.  Which art is best?"_
> 
> ...


These kinds of notes should be brought to the attention of every seeker. But the problem is that there's not much choice in small towns... So students have to be engaged wherever there is an opportunity. 

Hi all, let me join your forum.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Aug 10, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> These kinds of notes should be brought to the attention of every seeker. But the problem is that there's not much choice in small towns... So students have to be engaged wherever there is an opportunity.
> 
> Hi all, let me join your forum.


Welcome to MT.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> These kinds of notes should be brought to the attention of every seeker. But the problem is that there's not much choice in small towns... So students have to be engaged wherever there is an opportunity.
> 
> Hi all, let me join your forum.


You're in.  Welcome.


----------

